# Shibaura or Kuboto ?



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

My newly acquired lawn tractor Shibaura GT141 diesel is very low on Transmision oil.. What oil should I use please ? 
Also any links to my new toy, I have tried Google but can not locate the exact machine.. I really like the engine and the way it operates, happy.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I think you mean a GT14 (with an E643 Diesel Engine), search the Castrol link below which details suitable lubricants/capacity:- 

http://www.datateck.com.au/lube/castr_au/default.asp
For GT14 TRANSMISSION use
CASTROL HYSPIN AWS 46 
A high quality, mineral oil based hydraulic fluid enhanced by incorporating anti-wear, anti-oxidation, anti-foam and anti corrosion additives. Meets the requirements of modern hydraulic equipment operating under medium to severe service conditions. 
Service Refill Capacity: 8.6 Litres


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks MB, Yes it is an E643, I posted a more detailed reply yesterday, but does not seem to have 'gone thru' ??
Regards.. Ian.


----------

